# problemi con gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2 [Risolto]

## lorenzo666

ebbene, partirò con la lista di problemi che so sono verificati dopo l'emerge del nuovo kernel.

sto utilizzando la wireless per navigare in internet, e sto usando xgl, e tutto va bene.

scarico il nuovo kernel e lo compilo

emergo i pacchetti ipw2200 (con tutta la procedura necessaria, installando cioè nuovamente anche ieee802.blablabla e usando un apposito tool fornito con questo pacchetto) e ati-drivers.

tutto bene, nessun errore.

questo ieri, oggi vado a riavviare il pc (la prima volta dopo aver ricompilato il kernel nuovo) e succedono le seguenti cose:

all'avvio, mi apre il bootsplash, come deve fare ma poi mi appare in alto una scritta del tipo 'udevd-event' e mi dice che 'is deprecated'! però poi il sistema si fiisce di avviare, anche se decisamente più lentamente che con il vecchio kernel (2.6.16-r1).

arrivo al login da riga di comando

mi loggo come root e avvio lo script che mi sono scritto per avviare la connessione alla wireless, ma non si connette... faccio ctrl+c e esco da root e come utente normale avvio xgl con startxgl, col risultato che mi sputa fuori un bel kernel panic!

riavvio il pc, e si ripete l'errore udevd-event, la wireless non si connette nemmeno stavolta, ma il server grafico normale (senza xgl) sembra partire per bene. appena avviato per curiosità provo a dare glxgears e puf! nuovamente il kernel panic! e questo succede anche con glxinfo... e credo che questo sia il motivo per cui non funziona nemeno xgl...

beh, sapete mica dirmi come mai succede questo troiaio? io ho slo importato la vecchia configurazione, copiado il file .config del vecchio kernel e facendo make oldconfig nel nuovo...

vi ringrazio.

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> all'avvio, mi apre il bootsplash, come deve fare ma poi mi appare in alto una scritta del tipo 'udevd-event' e mi dice che 'is deprecated'! però poi il sistema si fiisce di avviare, anche se decisamente più lentamente che con il vecchio kernel (2.6.16-r1). 

 

é solo un warning, riguarda alcuni parametri che venivano passati a udev per creare i dispositivi del tipo /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw et similia, ovvero i symlink ai dispositivi ottici, c'è anche un bug aperto sul bugzilla ma non ho il link sottomano. Per quanto riguarda i driver ati probabilmente essi non supportano ancora l'ultima versione del kernel, per il wireless non saprei. Comunque è ancora in testing quel kernel, si vede che non è ancora maturo, tra l'altro i sviluppatori stanno rilasciando revisioni a iosa.

----------

## lorenzo666

perfetto, e se io volessi rimettere il vecchio kernel? perlomeno con quello andava tutto.... basta che modifico il link simbolico?

----------

## Luca89

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> perfetto, e se io volessi rimettere il vecchio kernel? perlomeno con quello andava tutto.... basta che modifico il link simbolico?

 

basta che fai il boot con l'altro kernel,spero che non l'hai già eliminato, ma di che link simbolico parli?

----------

## lorenzo666

allora: il linkaggio del kernel è automatico perché uso symlink. però io ho fatto queste 2 cose: sono andato nella cartella del vecchio kernel: ho digitato questo comando:

```
root@gentooXP#make && make modules_install && make install && emerge ipw2200 ati-drivers
```

il risultato non è quello sperato.

non funziona, come prima, praticamente...

cosa posso fare?

----------

## Luca89

ma il kernel precedente non dovrebbe essere già in /boot? Basta che fai partire quello. Non hai neanche il bisogno di ricompilare alcun modulo perchè dovrebbe essere rimasto lì. Poi se non vuoi più il 2.6.16 basta che lo elimini e modifichi il link simbolico /usr/src/linux per farlo puntare al vecchio.

----------

## lorenzo666

ecco quello che ho fatto

ho rieditato a mano il file menu.lst di grub inserendo al posto di vmlinux vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r1, col risultato che non è partito il bootsplash, che la wireless non funzionava lo stesso, e anche i driver ati non volevano andare.

allora ho rimesso vmlinuz al posto di quello he avevo messo prima, col risultato che adesso non va il bootsplash nemmeno al kernel nuovo ma anzi, c'è uno strano errore che mi mette il cursore circa 5 linee di quella in cui sto in realtà scrivendo.... invece di risolvere i problemi li sto moltiplicando! accidenti, accidenti, ho bisogno che il computer funzioni.

aiutatemi, vi prego!

----------

## Luca89

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> ecco quello che ho fatto
> 
> ho rieditato a mano il file menu.lst di grub inserendo al posto di vmlinux vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r1, col risultato che non è partito il bootsplash, che la wireless non funzionava lo stesso, e anche i driver ati non volevano andare.
> 
> 

 

Ma l'initrd del bootsplash come la crei?

 *Quote:*   

> invece di risolvere i problemi li sto moltiplicando! accidenti, accidenti, ho bisogno che il computer funzioni.

 

Se volevi un computer funzionante dovevi usare software stabile.

----------

## lorenzo666

ok, uso software testing da quando ho messo gentoo, e ha sempre funzionato tutto bene. non è un computer stabile che cerco, se avessi cercato la stabilità non avrei messo nemmeno xgl. il problema è che a causa degli esami non posso perdere tempo a risitemarlo, e ho bisogno che funzioni per via degli appunti. l'initrd a dire il vero non l'ho creato, che comando dovrei usare?

----------

## lorenzo666

nessuno ha avuto i miei stessi problemi??? possibile che io sia l'unico che ha incontrato questi errori?

----------

## Ty[L]eR

il make install del kernel dovrebbe crearti un symlink in /boot al vecchio kernel (kernel.old se non sbaglio) devi editare grub.conf e fargli caricare il vecchio kernel......

----------

## .:chrome:.

udev: hai installato la 089, che è TESTING, e per di più entra in conflitto con coldplug. sarebbe bastata una ricerca sul forum

io ti suggerirei di evitare versioni di udev >= 089, se proprio vuoi usare i sistemi testing

quanto alla velocità di avvio, udev è ininfluente, quindi se è davvero più lento, non dipende da udev

XGL: è un sistema experimental. non si sa nemmeno se il progetto andrà in porto, tant'è vero che sono comparsi nel portage ufficiali i pacchetti per AIXGL. comunque sia se esiste traccia di quello che è successo sarà certamente nel log di X, diversamente da un kernel panic è dura uscirne.

curiosità: se riavvii con il vecchio kernel, si verifica ugualmente il panic? potrebbe essere banalmente una incompatibilità tra la versione del driver del kernel e quella del driver di X per la scheda video. gli aggiornamenti del kernel non sono una stupidaggine come molti credono, e soprattutto il software in fase di testing dovrebbe essere usato con molta cautela.

più che usare il vecchio config del kernel, credo sarebbe meglio tenersi la vecchia versione.

il motivo per cui succede "questo troiaio" quindi è presto detto: il software testing o addirittura experimental è tale per un ottimo motivo, e queste cose è ovvio che prima o poi succederanno. dovrebbe essere testato solo da chi è capace di risolversi i problemi e di mandare delle segnalazioni o correzioni

----------

## lorenzo666

usando il vecchio kernel non mi dà il kernel panic. ma la wireless non funziona lo stesso e nemmeno xgl. oltretutto anche quando utilizzo xorg normale senza xgl non posso vedere i video (altrimenti kernel panic) e non posso fare nè glxinfo, nè glxgears (sempre per il kernel panic...). il sistema mi riconosce la scheda di rete wireless, e mi vede la rete di casa, ma non mi si collega, mentre mi si collega bene tramite ethernet. adesso ho provato a ricompilare il vecchio kernel e a reinstallare i driver, e pufff, adesso non parte nemmeno xorg normale...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> usando il vecchio kernel non mi dà il kernel panic. ma la wireless non funziona lo stesso e nemmeno xgl. oltretutto anche quando utilizzo xorg normale senza xgl non posso vedere i video (altrimenti kernel panic) e non posso fare nè glxinfo, nè glxgears (sempre per il kernel panic...). il sistema mi riconosce la scheda di rete wireless, e mi vede la rete di casa, ma non mi si collega, mentre mi si collega bene tramite ethernet. adesso ho provato a ricompilare il vecchio kernel e a reinstallare i driver, e pufff, adesso non parte nemmeno xorg normale...

 

uhm... stando così le cose prende credito la possibilità di incompatibilità tra il driver del kernel e quello di X

almeno con il vecchio kernel hai X, e qualcosa puoi fare.

io farei un'azione di prepotenza: farei una bella pulizia del sistema, revdep-rebuild specifici sulle librerie potenzialmente pericolose, e poi ricompilerei driver ddel video e della wireless.

ma possibile che nei log non venga riportata nessuna traccia del panic?

----------

## lorenzo666

no no, aspetta, forse mi sono spiegato male, con il vecchio kernel non parte nemmeno x, mentre con quello nuovo partiva... quindi per rendere minimamente utilizzabile il sistema devo usare il nuovo kernel... sempre se se non si blocca anche con quello nuovo, adesso... il problema è che, come segue dalla legge di murphy, di tutti i momenti in cui poteva smettere di funzionare ha scelto quello meno opportuno: devo preparare i miei esami con appunti che ho sul pc... quanto ai log di x a dire il vero mi dice che non riesce a trovare il display...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> no no, aspetta, forse mi sono spiegato male, con il vecchio kernel non parte nemmeno x, mentre con quello nuovo partiva...

 

perdonami, avevo capito male.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> il problema è che, come segue dalla legge di murphy, di tutti i momenti in cui poteva smettere di funzionare ha scelto quello meno opportuno: devo preparare i miei esami con appunti che ho sul pc... quanto ai log di x a dire il vero mi dice che non riesce a trovare il display...

 

poi la gente mi dice che sono troppo conservatore... scusa se te lo dico, ma te la sei davvero cercata!!!

----------

## lorenzo666

beh, hai ragione, ma visto che il danno ormai l'ho combinato devo trovare il modo di risolverlo, e il più velocemente possibile... tutti i miei tentativi hanno portato solo a peggiorare la situazione, e adesso mi trovo senza una interfaccia grafica... sia usando il kernel 2.6.16-gento-r1 che il 2.6.16-gentoo-r2 l'interfaccia grafica non parte più....

resoconto dei problemi:

prima non funzionava l'accelerazione 3d e la wireless

dopo il primo tentativo di risitemare le cose non funziona più nemmeno il framebuffer e non mi si vede più lo splash

dopo il mio secondo tentativo di rimettere a posto le cose non funziona nemmeno più l'interfaccia grafica.

adesso sono con un computer su cui dovrei studiare, ma non posso perché non funziona l'interfaccia grafica.

l'errore che mi dà allo startx, o startxgl, o startxfce4, o startkde è:

```
module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

no drivers available
```

e poi mi dice "no screen found".

sapete mica come fare a far ripartire il tutto?

----------

## lorenzo666

ah, dimeticavo, il revdep-rebuild non mi segnala alcun errore....

----------

## .:chrome:.

dunque, dunque...

fai un sacrificio: commenta tutto quello che hai in package.keywords relativo a XGL e torna a xorg normale (o modulare)

in particolare oi direi di cercarti un kernel 2.6.15 (sono ancora in portage le gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1) e compilatelo. torna anche alla versione stabile di udev!!!

riavvii con questo kernel e ricompili xorg-server e i driver open per ati (mi sembra di capire che usi xorg-7.x)

fatto questo fai ancora un revdep-rebuild, e verifichi con emerge -uDN world -ptv che non ci sia qualcosa che vuole costringerti ad aggiornare. se è così elimina il pacchetto che richiede le versioni nuove

così, con tutto quanto open e niente delle vecchie configurazioni, dovrebbe funzionare tutto

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@k.gothmog Ma la Novell non aveva annunciato che avrebbe integrato le XGL nella nuova release di SUSE a Giugno di questo anno? quindi dovrebbe portare a termine il progetto o no?

----------

## lorenzo666

a dire il vero un po' mi scoccia perdere tutto il lavoro che ci avevo fatto (ed era tanto!) per far funzionare il tutto... davvero non esiste un modo migliore per poter risolvere questi problemi, senza perdere tutto quello che avevo fatto? proprio non riesco a capire cosa non va... in teoria  scambiando i kernel doveva ripartire tutto... invece... ho anche riprovato a riscrive xorg.conf! ma niente oltretutto il modulo fglrx viene caricato, infatti lsmod me lo mostra,ma quando avvio xorg non parte, e nel file di log mi dice che fallisce nel caricarlo. anche con un kernel vecchio, con cui funzionava bene...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog Ma la Novell non aveva annunciato che avrebbe integrato le XGL nella nuova release di SUSE a Giugno di questo anno? quindi dovrebbe portare a termine il progetto o no?

 

si, ma si tratta di un progetto proprietario. non è per nulla detto che debba essere adottato dalla comunità come definitivo

se ti ricordi, nel thread relativo ad XGL c'è stato uno che ha mostrato le differenze tra le varie implementazioni (XGL, AIXGL, EXGL, ecc...). di contro potrei dirti che RedHat ha inserito AIXGL in Fedora 5, e che la stessa Gentoo ha inserito recentemente (questa settimana) nel portage ufficiale i driver propri di AIXGL e non XGL.

nVidia, dal canto suo, non ha mai visto XGL di buon occhio, a favore di AIXGL

@lorenzo666:

a te la scelta. a naso io penso che passare ad una soluzione open, e soprattutto stabile, potresti risolvere.

è il prezzo che si deve essere pronti a pagare quando si scelgono soluzioni instabili e proprietarie come hai fatto tu. è per questo che io sconsiglio sempre di imboccare quella strada, ed è per questo che XGL l'ho provato per solo due giorni su una macchina di cui non mi importava niente e che non era importante né per il lavoro né per l'università.

----------

## lorenzo666

i driver open ati non valgono molto... quanto al sistema stabile, behm forse hai ragione, ma il mio sistema instabile non mi ha mai dato troppi problemi... a parte ora, ovviamente. ora guarderò cosa fare. per ora riesumo il vecchio windows per studiare. dopo gli esami, se non sono saltate fuori idee migliori allora prenderò le decisioni necessarie... cmq io ho dato subito la colpa al kernel, ma adesso non mi dà più kernel panic, solamente non funziona... ma niente kernel panic, una person aottimista lo prenderebbe con un segno positivo, una sorta di segnale di avvicinamento della soluzione... peccato che io sia pessimista!

----------

## .:chrome:.

i driver ati non valgono molto... forse hai ragione. io li uso e non ho mai avuto un sistema instabile.

mi sembra di capire che per te la priorità è avere un sistema che funziona, inzia ad avere quello. poi se potrai avere anche le prestazioni tanto meglio, no? ma se avere le prestazioni vuol dire sacrificare la stabilità, ed avere un sistema inutilizzabile, mi spieghi cosa te ne fai di XGL, e driver che ti fanno 9837482377685872368746534860548604986398 fps?

e comunque ricordati una cosa: un kernel panic non è detto che abbia origine da un difetto del kernel. può essere anche un effetto provocato da un'applicazione che fa cose che non dovrebbe.

e guarda un po'... X è un'applicazione che tramite il driver grafico scrive direttamente nella RAM di sistema e della scheda video... non ti viene qualche sospetto?

----------

## lorenzo666

non voleva essere una critica la mia, solamente che dopo tanto lavoro mi sarebbe piaciuto, se possibile non dover ricominciare da capo... quando ho messo gentoo, e sono passato a testing sapevo che sarebbero saltati furi questi problemi, ma ho deciso che volevo passare per poter avere sempre software aggiornato... e tutto il lavoro di compilazione e di configurazione che ho fatto finora andrebbe perso... sono sicuro che esiste un modo meno drastico per risolvere questi problemi... ci deve essere... sono passato a linux proprio per evitare le soluzioni del tipo formatta e reinstallare... e per imparare a risolvere i problemi che mi trovo davanti.

----------

## Luca89

La soluzione ci sarà, probabilmente dovrai aspettare un po'.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> ho deciso che volevo passare per poter avere sempre software aggiornato...

 

ERRORE: TESTING È UNA COSA. EXPERIMENTAL È UN'ALTRA

non sei passato ad un sistema testing, ma ad uno experimental, del quale non avevi nessuna garanzia di funzionamento né nella continuità dello sviluppo. ti sei preso dei rischi molto forti e li stai pagando

se usi il software stabile stai tranquillo che non ti capiterà mai di sover formattare e reinstallare. se usi il software instabile e non testato è il minimo che può succedere.

adesso non mi sembra nemmeno il caso di protestare tanto: chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso

più che altro a me da fastidio leggere dichiarazioni come le tue. sembra che ci sia una moda a chi installa il sistema più instabile, e poi sono tutti a lamentarsi che non funziona niente.

il software testing si installa se c'è necessità. quello experimental, a maggior ragione, lo si installa se si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo e si èp in grado di risolvere i problemi che nasceranno da una scelta simile.

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> adesso non mi sembra nemmeno il caso di protestare tanto: chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso
> 
> più che altro a me da fastidio leggere dichiarazioni come le tue. sembra che ci sia una moda a chi installa il sistema più instabile, e poi sono tutti a lamentarsi che non funziona niente.
> 
> il software testing si installa se c'è necessità. quello experimental, a maggior ragione, lo si installa se si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo e si èp in grado di risolvere i problemi che nasceranno da una scelta simile.

 

Quoto, bisogna fare un scelta: voglio un sistema usabile e funzionante sempre? allora uso software stabile, voglio un sistema aggiornato all'ultimissimissima versione? allora uso testing e/o experimental, ma devo prendermi la responsabilità di quello che faccio, non posso venire poi venire in un forum e dire "ho questo problema, mi serve una soluzione subito e non voglio ritornare a pacchetti stabili perchè non voglio perdere quello che già ho", è assurdo. Poi Gentoo, a differenza di altre distribuzioni, permette anche una via di mezzo, quindi perchè non usarla? Io ho installato gnome 2.14, xgl e xorg7 su un sistema "stabile", ovvero la base (kernel, glibc, gcc udev e co) è presa dal ramo stabile, e problemi come i tuoi non ne ho. Il pc è sempre funzionante, corruzioni gravi non ne ho mai avute.

----------

## lorenzo666

ok, posso aver chiesto una soluzione affrettata, ma il problema che mi riguarda non ha affatto a che fare con software experimental, a parte xgl non ho assolutamente nient'altro di experimental, ma anzi, ho tutto un sistema testing, quindi tutto è mantenuto dalla comunità di gentoo. in quanto al chiedere aiuto penso che sia il compito di questo forum, scambiarsi aiuti e pareri. quanto a me non ho detto di voler un sistema stabile, cosa impossibile usando i pacchetti testing, ma di cercare una soluzione al problema che mi sono trovato di fronte. e purtroppo invece di una soluzione mi sono trovato addosso soltanto una valanga di commenti sulla mia scelta di usare una distribuzione instabile. mi sono rivolto a questo forum perché non sono stato capace di risolvere da solo il problema, l'ho fatto per vedere di risolverlo, e magari perché una volta risolto potesse essere d'aiuto per altri. comunque visto che mi è stato criticato di chiedere aiuto su pacchetti experimental ripongo per bene il mio quesito:

1. l'altro ieri ho installato il kernel TESTING gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2 e gli ati-driver TESTING hanno smesso di funzionare, nonostante io li abbia reinstallati dopo la compilazione del nuovo kernel, così come la wireless (sia wireless tools che ipw2200 sono TESTING).

2. oggi ho provato a aggiornare il sistema per vedere se era solo un errore dei pacchetti e tra i vari aggiornamenti emerge -uDp world mi ha aggiornato xorg-server, e dato che non l'ho smascherato è TESTING anche quello. ma al riavvio non si è più avviato xorg (NON xgl), il fatto che non mi si sia avviato nemmeno xgl è riconducibile al problema dei driver ati, quindi xgl o non xgl il problema l'avrei avuto lo stesso.

3. adesso mi trovo con un pc a cui non parte l'interfaccia grafica, con i moduli fglrx e ipw2200 caricati, ma che non si collega alla rete wireless e non accelera un bel niente...

e quello che cerco, se qualcuno la conosce, è la soluzione a questa lunga serie di problemi.

vi ringrazio e mi scuso se sono sembrato arrogante.

----------

## randomaze

Mi sembra che sei stato tu, qualche post fa che hai detto che tutti i problemi si sono verificati proprio quando volevi un sistema stabile.

Anche quello che é marcato con "~x86" non é garantito che funzioni. Semplicemente sembra che nella maggior parte dei casi funzioni, allora viene allargato il bacino di utenza contando sul fatto che, chi riscontra dei problemi, vada su bugzilla e compili il report. Oppure, qualora qualcuno abbia giá segnalato problema e soluzione, sappia risolversi il problema leggendo i vari post sul bug.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> 1. l'altro ieri ho installato il kernel TESTING gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2 e gli ati-driver TESTING hanno smesso di funzionare, nonostante io li abbia reinstallati dopo la compilazione del nuovo kernel, così come la wireless (sia wireless tools che ipw2200 sono TESTING).

 

Sinceramente. per quello che vedo nel forum gli ATI drivers sono costantemente "very unstable"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ad ogni release del kernel e/o di xorg o quant'altro qualcuno ha problemi, indipendentemente dalle keywords che ha il pacchetto binario. Certo, qualcuno si ed altri no, ma se funzionano con un computer non significa che funzionino con tutti.

In quanto al wifi non so che dirti. Io continuo ad usare degli ottimi cavi eterneth, mi spiace.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. oggi ho provato a aggiornare il sistema per vedere se era solo un errore dei pacchetti e tra i vari aggiornamenti emerge -uDp world mi ha aggiornato xorg-server, e dato che non l'ho smascherato è TESTING anche quello. ma al riavvio non si è più avviato xorg (NON xgl), il fatto che non mi si sia avviato nemmeno xgl è riconducibile al problema dei driver ati, quindi xgl o non xgl il problema l'avrei avuto lo stesso.

 

Sugli ATI ho giá detto, mi chiedo peró, se hai la necessitá immediata del PC, non ti conviene fare una prova con i driver 

open? O, al limite, con i vesa? Almeno fino a che non completi le tue cose come la tesi e simili....

 *Quote:*   

> 3. adesso mi trovo con un pc a cui non parte l'interfaccia grafica, con i moduli fglrx e ipw2200 caricati, ma che non si collega alla rete wireless e non accelera un bel niente...

 

Come sopra. Ti serve l'accellerazione per i tuoi appunti ed esami? Se no, prova gli open. Altrimenti inizia a downgradare pezzi fino a che non rientri nella situazione di qualche giorno fa quando funzionava tutto.

----------

## lorenzo666

grazie per i suggerimenti, effettivamente dovrei poter cavarmela momentaneamente con i vesa. quanto a risolvere i problemi in questione più quelli che mi sono creato nel tentativo di rimettere a posto il tutto, cercherò di risolverli dopo gli esami   :Wink: 

vi ringrazio di nuovo per l'aiuto concessomi, e mi scuso di nuovo se sono sembrato arrogante.

----------

## thewally

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lorenzo666 wrote:*   3. adesso mi trovo con un pc a cui non parte l'interfaccia grafica, con i moduli fglrx e ipw2200 caricati, ma che non si collega alla rete wireless e non accelera un bel niente... 
> 
> Come sopra. Ti serve l'accellerazione per i tuoi appunti ed esami? Se no, prova gli open. Altrimenti inizia a downgradare pezzi fino a che non rientri nella situazione di qualche giorno fa quando funzionava tutto.

 

Comunque andando un po' a scartabellare con genlop, ti puoi tranquillamente levare certi dubbi   :Wink:  :

```
genlop -l
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse ho una soluzione (e dico FORSE)

sono anche un po' scemo perché ce l'avevo sotto il naso, l'ho nominata mille volte ma non mi è venuto in mente di parlartene.

nel portage ufficiale è entrato qualcosa che ha a che vedere con XGL, ma non proprio XGL vero e proprio, quanto AIXGL che sarebbe anche meglio.

allora fai una piccola verifica: avvia X senza niente (con il semplice comando X, non startx né nient'altro) e vedi se ti si avvia o se va in kernel panic anche così.

se l'avvio va a buon fine vale la pena di fare una piccola prova

se usi xorg modulare (e lo usi) hai già una bella lista di pacchetti in package.keywords

se però noti, in portage sono presenti anche una versione hard masked di xorg-server, mesa (versione 6.5) e tutti i driver video per X11 modulare. si tratta (udite, udite) delle versioni per AIXGL.

potresti provare ad usare quelli. passi al driver open specifico per X11 modulare, e poi fai l'emerge di xorg-server, mesa, e driver del video.

sei hai culo, ed effettivamente è un problema di X, questa è sempre una soluzione experimental, ma sicuramente più stabile della tua.

installati i tre suddetti ti ritrovi al punto di tutti gli howto in cui hai installato l'ebuild di XGL

tentare non nuoce. ormai il sistema l'hai compromesso e non hai più niente da perdere.

sulla mia macchina di test funzionano bene e stabilmente

----------

## lorenzo666

credo che sia un'ottima idea, effettivamente non ho molto da perdere...

credo che farò una prova oggi pomeriggio.

grazie di nuovo!

----------

## lorenzo666

niente di niente, e adesso davvero non va più nulla... quando ho un attimo di tempo ricomincerò dall'installazione...

grazie lo stesso...

e ho deciso che userò un sistema stabile, a parte per pacchetti come il de, o pochi altri. meglio un computer che funziona bene di un computer all'ultima moda, che magari per un capriccio di un pacchetto in un aggiornamento salta e non funziona più...

grazie di nuovo lo stesso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

usare una knoppix. così puoi lavorare sui tuoi dati mentre sotto si reinstalla tutto

----------

## lorenzo666

magari userò kuroo, almeno unirò l'utile al dilettevole  :Very Happy: 

tanto non è la live che fa la gentoo... è l'utente che se la plasma precisamente come vuole lui!

----------

## lorenzo666

molto probabilmente ho capito quello che è successo al mio povero portatile.... quando sono passato a xorg modulare era tutto ancora mascherato... e quindi avevo dovuto smascherare tutto.... dopodiché ho dimenticato di togliere da package.unmask... e appena è spuntata fuori la nuova versione di xorg-server, mascheratissima, il mio portage ha ritenuto opportuno compilarla... adesso ho rimediato al misfatto, e magari poi tutto tornerà a funzionare... anche se dovrò aspettare perlomeno un'oretta... ben 29 pacchetti di aggiornamenti...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> molto probabilmente ho capito quello che è successo al mio povero portatile.... quando sono passato a xorg modulare era tutto ancora mascherato... e quindi avevo dovuto smascherare tutto.... dopodiché ho dimenticato di togliere da package.unmask... e appena è spuntata fuori la nuova versione di xorg-server, mascheratissima, il mio portage ha ritenuto opportuno compilarla... adesso ho rimediato al misfatto, e magari poi tutto tornerà a funzionare... anche se dovrò aspettare perlomeno un'oretta... ben 29 pacchetti di aggiornamenti...

 

io non credo che fosse quello, il problema. i pacchetti attualmente hard masked sono quelli di AIXGL, che contrariamente alle aspettative comuni stanno funzionando senza dare rogne strane

----------

## lorenzo666

risolto tutto!!!!!!!!!!

evviva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

era solo xorg-server per sbaglio smascherato....... accidenti alla mia distrazione!!

grazie a tutti per il supporto!

----------

